# track plans



## amich35 (Jul 2, 2010)

i am planning a new space for a flat track for a new live steam Sammie as well as a few other larger battery powered locos (2 truck shay a uintah) and i need to keep the middle open for grass for the dog. the space is about 27' x 11' and as i play around with planning software, it looks like i can get either a basic loop using 8' curves that will be about 65' total or a folded dog bone using 5 curves and get about 95' total. i'm leaning toward the longer loop with the smaller curves but would appreciate all your feedback and suggestions.

mike


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

are 8' and 5' as referenced diameters or radii? 

Greg


----------



## amich35 (Jul 2, 2010)

those are diameters


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I run a small 2-8-0 and a 4-4-0 on 10'D track, I wish I had gone bigger. I pulled up the 8'D curves and belly un-bent them for spurs, but that's my preferences. 
Welcome aboard.
John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Translation: don't even think about the 5' diameter.

Greg


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Dont do 5' diameter or 8' diameter..
You say your space is 27' x 11'..
You want 10' diameter curves.  
(With 6 inches clearance on the outside of the loops)
Always go as wide as you possibly can..

Scot


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So you say 2 larger locos, but a shay and a unitah mallet, both can run pretty tight curves ok.

But every person starts out trying to go too small... try to make it a goal to go 1 or 2 feet larger than what you believe is possible right now.

I will guarantee you will thank us for the suggestions. Guaranteed.

Greg


----------



## amich35 (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok,

I am now looking at 10' diameter curves or remeasuring to see if I could put 11.5" diameters there. I have a big ponderosa in one corner that will have to be maneuvered around plus a sloping yard that will have to be level with blocks, bridges, or something. It will be mostly on the ground.

I do want this to be a "perimeter" type loop with nothing in the middle so i can put some grass for the dog. And I don't want switches/turnouts so that it stays very easily maintained. Any suggestions for "spicing up" the basic loop?

Mike

PS: This will be my third loop of tracks in the front yard but separated from the other two by a pathway. The others include one mostly built on trestles and bridges up to 3' above the sloping yard and a cog loop underneath the trestles and bridges running along on the ground.


----------

